# three stage cannister media setup



## phatswinn (Aug 8, 2014)

So! I got a brand new sunsun hm-302 filter for $20 on craigslist, and its needed. My bio load is high, i have a 30 gallon with a pleco,14 tetras, a albino loach,very small clown loach, a ghost shrimp,a cori, and two tiny gobys. After changing from gravel to a plant substrate i had visual evedence these guys are messier than than i thought. 

Now that you know my tank, my question is what medias should i use? Im planning on using a course/med./fine particulate filter at the bottom then the other two stages use a porceline media. Im new to staged cannisters. Will this work well?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## corina savin (Jul 11, 2012)

I have several Eheim 2217, The water enters the canister at the bottom and exits at the top. First layer (bottom) is mechanical filtration by ceramic rings (mech), next is a coarse sponge, then is biological filtration (bio-balls), last layer (on top) is fine filter floss. I removed chemical filtration (carbon). It usually sits last, after the floss.


----------

